
Math: The Angry, Injured Wolverine - fogus
http://blog.mrmeyer.com/?p=7392
======
RiderOfGiraffes
There are few things in math that are more important than lots and lots of
wrong answers. There are good wrong answers, and there are bad wrong answers,
but once you have lots of wrong answers you can start to see patterns and
build intuitions.

With lots of wrong answers you can start to be selective and get some really
good wrong answers, and then from lots of really good wrong answers you can
get some answers that look _really_ good.

Then maybe you can fix them.

Without playing, without building that intuition, you'll sit and stare at the
problem and not see what to do, or where to start.

Play, get some wrong answers, then build.

